# Words can't explain this one....



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Typical story.

I bought Taboo's last box of Oliva V lanceros. Chen wanted to try some, so I offer to send him 1..... he accuses me of blowing up his mailbox(wuss!).... So I get this in the mail....

Typical bomb right?

Awesome sticks  .... but wait there's more...

A note!

Then typical note right?

No... no... not so typical.... that last line there.... what does that say??

:r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

****in awesome!

pardon my french


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

Just so people don't think he's totally nuts, see this to understand the Hello Kitty references: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150483


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

It wasn't the bomb, it was the fact that you treated my address like the village bicycle.. enjoy!


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

Too funny!!! :r


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

:r,great hit!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

Great hit! You gonna take pics smoking the gars and wearing the accessories? ::ss


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

i love this place more by the day. HK, you're a good sport. make sure to put those to good use (and no, i dont mean the cigars)

stearns


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

Now that's creative and .............................................dang funny :r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

Nice hit Dan :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I just snorted so hard a big bubbly thing exited my nose.

That was friggin' awesome!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

knew it was coming and still laughed my ass off


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is just, just, just f*^*ing great!

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

village bicycle..:r:r:r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it should be noted that these were imported from Honk Kong.


The bastard went far out of his way to make this hit :r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Word's can't explain this one....*

That's is fricken funny !!! Nice job!!!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> I think it should be noted that these were imported from Honk Kong.
> 
> The bastard went far out of his way to make this hit :r


And I've already done advanced R&D of a future hit as a deterrent!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

:r :r :r
That is brutal.


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

:r 10,000% Instant Classic! :r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

You know - according the LT Johnny 5's "Man Rules", you now have to produce a picture of you wearing those... :ss:ss:ss:chk:chk:chk:chk:bn


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Conch Republican said:


> You know - according the LT Johnny 5's "Man Rules", you now have to produce a picture of you wearing those... :ss:ss:ss:chk:chk:chk:chk:bn


We're not even gonna go there... :r


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

#2 -- needs to get smacked around more!! :tu


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

nice hit :dr:dr:dr


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

joetownhound said:


> nice hit :dr:dr:dr


well since you're drooling.. I can send you some kotex if you'd like :r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Focking comedy


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

Do they have wings?

lol

That is amazing!!!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

UPHOTO said:


> Do they have wings?
> 
> lol
> 
> That is amazing!!!


Well they did fly to the US, didn't they?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

:r

I told you!!!!!!!


:r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r
> 
> I told you!!!!!!!
> 
> :r


This about explains it...  :r

[JE3146] 12:04 pm: you sure your name is Dustin?
[JE3146] 12:04 pm: not Lucifer or something?
[LasciviousXXX] 12:04 pm: How did you know
[JE3146] 12:04 pm: just a hunch


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> well since you're drooling.. I can send you some kotex if you'd like :r


:r:r:r:r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

joetownhound said:


> :r:r:r:r


You think I'm kidding!

:r

This site best be prepared for the Hello Kitty Kotex Bomb.

No note, no warning, just cigars and a kotex panty liner :r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

The only thing missing is the pictures :r:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hahahaha, more of this please


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice hit, an instant classic


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

let me be the one to say this thread is useless without pictures..


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

r-ice said:


> let me be the one to say this thread is useless without pictures..


Pictures are on the front page...


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

massphatness said:


> I just snorted so hard a big bubbly thing exited my nose.


Can someone please hand him a ....


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

DonWeb said:


> Can someone please hand him a ....


Kotex?

:r


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

That's damn funny.


----------

